# Craftsman 10" Radial Arm Saw 113-197751 Recall Kit Set-up



## tcwade (Sep 24, 2012)

I have an old Craftsman 10" Radial Arm Saw 113.197751 and got a recall set-up kit.

The directions state to "unlock the bevel lock lever" and then "move the index pin to the left," in order to "rotate the saw to the left."

I am able to unlock the bevel lock lever, but when I move the index pin to the left as far as it will move (about an eighth of a circle), I am unable to rotate the saw.

How far is the index pin supposed to move? What does it's movement look like?

What other issues may there be that prevent me from rotating the saw?

Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Does it look like this*

The bevel lock is a spring loaded handle with a sloped detent. When you rotate the knob outward, it rises up out of the detent. You can then tilt the saw carriage...after you unlock it of course....middle photo:


----------



## tcwade (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, woodthings.

Your pictures seem to show my problem.

The pin does not lift up along the bevel as I move it to the left. It just turns a bit at the same horizontal level.

I will tap it when I turn it to the left and see if it will move up.

Any other thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I did the upgrade to a slightly newer Craftsman RAS but I still had trouble moving some of the lock pins. It turned out that the factory lithium grease had turned into lithium glue through the years. I had to disassemble everything, scrape off the lithium residue then re-lube.

Bill


----------

